# Instant color change - is this typical?



## george-229907 (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a Cichlid that instantly changes his color all the time, based on mood, reactions to things, etc. Is this normal? I can't find (or read) an example of it anywhere.
Video:


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

Auratus Cichlids change color. Oscars can Change color, there are a bunch of species that can change color. What species changed color of yours? Then I might be able to Help you. Jewel Cichlids change red when mouth fighting I had that experience pretty cool.


----------



## george-229907 (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm not sure what the species is (I inherited this fish, did not purchase it). I wasn't able to read about certain species changing colors instantly, so this is new to me.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Your video shows a _Parachromis dovii_. Sometimes called a wolf cichlid or just dovii. They are from Central America. Typically grow to 14"-20" in captivity. Sometimes larger. They require very large tanks (in excess of 6 ft. and 180. gal.+) to do well over the long term. They are one of the most aggressive cichlids and over the long term, usually prove more then difficult to house with tank mates, even in very large tanks.
And yes, it is common for cichlids to change color according to mood/status, pecking order, aggression, breeding ect. Rift lake Malawi cichlids, less so in terms rapid or very fluctuating changes in color/pattern but fairly much so in Central American cichlids and in general even more so for South American cichlids.


----------



## george-229907 (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks! Looks we have a female. We love watching *her* change patterns before our eyes!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

George, what size tank is that fish in, it looks small in the video?


----------



## george-229907 (Jun 4, 2020)

Deeda, good eyes - yes, this hospital tank is too small for this fish. We had to remove it from our larger tank temporarily. I'm thankful we didn't inherit a male - Thanks!


----------

